# Tug forum functionality



## naudette (Mar 26, 2008)

I spend time on about 6 different forums, all with different subjects.  I would like to say that the TUG forum is the best format.  It's easy to use.  I love the New Posts function.  I wish the other forums would be this user friendly.

Thanks!
Nancy White


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, Nancy.  Back in '05 we looked at many different bulletin board systems when we decided it was time to abandon our outdated software in use at the time.  We decided on vBulletin then and have been very pleased with its ease of use and ability to customize things.  

Now if it only had a better search capability ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2008)

well thanks...all the kudos should go to doug and dave...this place wouldnt exist without their work on it over the years!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 26, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> all the kudos should go to doug and dave....


Thanks, Brian, but Doug gets - and deserves - that credit. He is the guy who has done all of the technical work and testing over the past four years to make the operation of this BBS successful. Even now he tweaks settings occasionally to continue making the BBS more user-friendly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2008)

oh yes...doug is the bbs technical guru.

Even my years at microsoft leave me baffled at some of the customizations he does here to make things better for users =)

But dont sell yourself short as a key component of this forum...it most certainly wouldnt be the same without either of you!


----------

